# Ten of the Best



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The GTROC Ten of the Best Team needs one more member so if you want to have a go please contact me straight away. Don't worry if you think your car is not good enough just have a go!

I must be contacted By Thursday (tomorrow) at noon as it is cut off for entries the following day.

Come on guys and gals have a go!



.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Still trying to get hold of Steve 

come on guys get your name down:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

well done Jeff for pulling it all together.


I'm confident GTR8 and Top-Jap have 200mph+ in them. But their (small) turbo's won't have more than a 9.8 @ 146 in them, that's where you skyline boys come in :thumbsup:

Please can more R35's sign up ! also reserves. steve, eddie, rob s, chubby etc..etc..


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Come guys last chance:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

professor matt said:


> Come guys last chance:thumbsup:



can't believe beast from the east JH not going this 

p.s sent you race fuel map.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

No can do sorry chaps...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> can't believe beast from the east JH not going this
> 
> p.s sent you race fuel map.


Do you think the Beast can stand the pace?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> Do you think the Beast can stand the pace?


No point in having it if you are not going to use it!! :thumbsup:


.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ludders said:


> No point in having it if you are not going to use it!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> .


Whats the date? I need to check as i have a lot on saving for the Beast Autumn operation and facelift


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Check your email John






johnhanton57 said:


> Whats the date? I need to check as i have a lot on saving for the Beast Autumn operation and facelift


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Not trying to sway your decision John but I would like to state publicly that we are now relying on you. 


.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ludders said:


> Not trying to sway your decision John but I would like to state publicly that we are now relying on you.
> 
> 
> .


Can't let the club down then can I...............do i get free C16

Make it so .........................:thumbsup:


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> I'm confident GTR8 and Top-Jap have 200mph+ in them


If they can do that in the 1km distance allowed then pretty sure they will win the top speed event easily :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

800bhp said:


> If they can do that in the 1km distance allowed then pretty sure they will win the top speed event easily :thumbsup:


ye i've just heard its been changed from 1 mile to 1km 

so retract my comment


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> ye i've just heard its been changed from 1 mile to 1km
> 
> so retract my comment


  about 3 years ago  

What speed do you think they will get 170+?

189 won last year (evo), with fastest skyline at 178 (shaggy)


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

800bhp said:


> about 3 years ago
> 
> What speed do you think they will get 170+?
> 
> 189 won last year (evo), with fastest skyline at 178 (shaggy)


I wonder how fast I will go this year??:nervous:


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> Can't let the club down then can I...............do i get free C16
> 
> Make it so .........................:thumbsup:


Thank you John for making the Team ten!

Your three C16 will be available at TOTB :chuckle:


.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Ludders said:


> I wonder how fast I will go this year??:nervous:
> 
> 
> .


With all that gearbox trickery I'm guessing the skys the limit


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

800bhp said:


> With all that gearbox trickery I'm guessing the skys the limit


TBH thats still my worry. Maybe it's just me but I don't have a lot of luck with gearboxes.

I think Shaggy's car will blow everyone away this year!! I wish he was in our team!



.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Ludders said:


> I think Shaggy's car will blow everyone away this year!! I wish he was in our team!.


He's gonna take some beating this year thats for sure 

Who else is in the tweenie team this year, havn't seen a list this year?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

800bhp said:


> He's gonna take some beating this year thats for sure
> 
> Who else is in the tweenie team this year, havn't seen a list this year?


I'm guessing Mick Begley's driving but truthfully I have no idea. Maybe Mick or someone can update us?


.


----------



## busa turbo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi here are some of the team Tweenie
Duncan cowper Dax Rush 1300t
Mick begley r32 Skyline
Shane smith r34 Skyline
Rob shadwell r32 Skyline
Richard cooper vr6 golf 
Adrian smith Toyota celica
Jonny milner Toyota celica
Raymond dewsbury Dax Rush 1300t


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

busa turbo said:


> Hi here are some of the team Tweenie
> Duncan cowper Dax Rush 1300t
> Mick begley r32 Skyline
> Shane smith r34 Skyline
> ...


Thats a hell of a team!!


.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Lol - if they're running Dax's, I should bring the Caterham! Sure it would be quicker around the handling course!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

TOTB R35 entrant Sami (Top-Jap) was down today for mapping & dyno run. she did 854hp with loads torque. fastest GT-R ive driven (only b/c jurgen didn't let me drive his car lol)

had to reduce power a little as ID1000cc max out


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> TOTB R35 entrant Sami (Top-Jap) was down today for mapping & dyno run. she did 854hp with loads torque. fastest GT-R ive driven (only b/c jurgen didn't let me drive his car lol)
> 
> had to reduce power a little as ID1000cc max out


Nice power :thumbsup:

Have you tried the ID2000's .... we have these fitted and the car idles perfectly, amazing injectors 

(pretty sure they do ID1600's as well)


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

800bhp said:


> Nice power :thumbsup:
> 
> Have you tried the ID2000's .... we have these fitted and the car idles perfectly, amazing injectors
> 
> (pretty sure they do ID1600's as well)



yup ID2000cc good stuff


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Need to get under the knife soon, I'm being left behind


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> Need to get under the knife soon, I'm being left behind


You should get some work done on your car as well :chuckle:


.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Ludders said:


> You should get some work done on your car as well :chuckle:
> 
> 
> .




LOL

Jeff, any news about other car clubs competitors ? has lists been released ? any strong contenders ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Blog


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

This is going to be a really tough year and that's a promise. The other teams taking part are very strong indeed. This is going to be a great competition and one to remember for many years!

There is going to be a lot of arse kicking so just make sure it's not ours!!

The Scooby Team. (who list their strengths)

John Stevenson - 2 Door - Handling 
Clive Fulcher - Blue Car - Drag/TS
Steven Darley - Banana - All
John F - MY05 JDM STi - Handling
Kev Horsley - Type R - Handling
Andy.F - 3.6 RA - All
Justin Andrews - RA - Handling
Rob Wakelin - Shrek - All
Mikee Singh - STI3 - Drag/TS
Neil Shaw - Type R - All 

Team Tweenie (Some of them)

Duncan cowper Dax Rush 1300t
Mick begley r32 Skyline
Shane smith r34 Skyline
Rob shadwell r32 Skyline
Richard cooper vr6 golf 
Adrian smith Toyota celica
Jonny milner Toyota celica
Raymond dewsbury Dax Rush 1300t

The MLR

Paul Martin (evo 6)
Barrie Rycroft (evo 7)
Richard Marples (evo 6)
Ross Walker (evo 6)
Bary Smithson (evo 6)
Gary Hayward (evo 7)
John Lewis (evo 8)
Kenny Brookes (evo 5)
Russ Paton (evo 6)
Mark Denny (evo 6)


.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

damm whish my car never broke ;-(


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Jm-Imports said:


> damm whish my car never broke ;-(


Well...........that makes at least two of us matey.



.


----------



## busa turbo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Geff here is the full Team Tweenie 

Duncan cowper Dax Rush 1300t
Mick begley r32 Skyline
Shane smith r34 Skyline
Rob shadwell r32 Skyline
Richard cooper vr6 golf 
Adrian smith Toyota celica
Jonny milner Toyota celica
Raymond dewsbury Dax Rush 1300t
Simon grirriths r33 GTR
Iqbal hussain r32 GTR
was down at TR's tonight all looking good for TOTB have a good one all best Duncan.


----------

